# [SOLVED] External hard drive not recognized



## joepicchu (Mar 14, 2009)

I installed a USB external hard drive which worked fine for several weeks. Today I cannot get into it. In Explore I can't even find the E drive! The external hard drive did not show up when I looked at the Device Manager list of devices.

Can anyone help with this problem?

Does anyone know what I should do


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: External hard drive not recognized*








and welcome to the Forum

Have you tried the drive on another pc?


----------



## T600_Series (Mar 14, 2009)

What connection is your external hard-drive using? USB? If the connection is usb, try hooking the external drive to another usb port on the computer. Do you have any warranty on the hard-drive at all?

Possible that the hard-drive is fine but the enclosure device is broken. Also just like the other post said, try the external hard-drive on another spare PC.

In addition, try another USB cable and see if this helps as well.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: External hard drive not recognized*

Would be interesting to know the make of the drive - a few days ago I read something about some Seagate Barracuda drives suffering a firmware problem, if you have a seagate try their website and see if you can find a firmware update.


----------



## joepicchu (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: External hard drive not recognized*

Hello and thanks to all of you for your help.

The external hard drive is from my old laptop. It is in a NexStar 3 case.

I have tried the external hard drive in other USB ports on my computer, but it still does not show up when I go into Explore. 

I will try attaching ithe external hard drive to another computer today. If that doesn't work, I will try a different cable.

Thanks again, 

Joe


----------



## joepicchu (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: External hard drive not recognized*

I'm embarrased!

I took my laptop and external hard drive to a computer repair shop yesterday.

They found that I had not been plugging it into my computer correctly.

The USB cord had two plugs at the end. I had previously only used one plug, and the external hard drive had always worked. 

When both plugs are plugged into two separate USB ports, everything works!

Don't know why it always worked with one plug previously.

Anyway, thanks for your time and help.

It is much appreciated!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: External hard drive not recognized*










Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

